
SICP JavaScript Going Public - stw_fxpl
It’s our pleasure to announce the initial public release of<p>Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs, JavaScript Adaptation
(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sicp.comp.nus.edu.sg&#x2F;)<p>A community effort led by Martin Henz and Tobias Wrigstad, this project provides the full content of the textbook classic Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs by Harold Abelson and Gerald Jay Sussman with Julie Sussman, using sublanguages of JavaScript, instead of the language Scheme. We provide our SICP JS adaptation in three editions: a mobile-friendly interactive web edition, an interactive PDF edition and an e-book edition. Readers of the textbook can click on the programs and run them using the Source Academy [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sourceacademy.nus.edu.sg&#x2F;playground], a web-based programming environment that supports a collection of purpose-built language implementations of the JavaScript sublanguages Source §1, Source §2, Source §3 and Source §4 [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sicp.comp.nus.edu.sg&#x2F;source&#x2F;], each of which are designed to serve the respective chapters of SICP JS.<p>SICP JS has been used by the National University of Singapore in the computer science freshman programming methodology course CS1101S [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.comp.nus.edu.sg&#x2F;~cs1101s&#x2F;] since 2012, and is maintained by the CS1101S community as an open source project. We share it with educators and learners and welcome contributions and suggestions.<p><pre><code>      https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;source-academy&#x2F;sicp
</code></pre>
Full announcement: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sicp.comp.nus.edu.sg&#x2F;announcement.html<p>- Some fun examples:<p><pre><code>  * A spiral with a twist, by Yuki Akizuki ---- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyurl.com&#x2F;SICPJS-twist

  * Bohemian Rhapsody cover, by Siddarth Nandanahosur Suresh ---- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyurl.com&#x2F;SICPJS-rhapsody

  * Times tables using the curves library ---- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyurl.com&#x2F;SICPJS-timestables

  * NUS Sumobot 2018 (video), a robotics contest conducted in Source ---- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;-8aZNwjWp7c


</code></pre>
Martin Henz and Tobias Wrigstad
======
brudgers
Link to Javascript implementation of book:
[https://sicp.comp.nus.edu.sg/](https://sicp.comp.nus.edu.sg/)

